# Trout of a Lifetime



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

This past weekend I shattered my previous personal best trout of 8.75 pounds caught when i was 17 years old, not once but twice, and joined the 30" trout club too :cheers:. I caught 2 trout over 9 pounds, one going 30" 9.25 pounds, and the bigger one was 29" 9.75 pounds. 

Between my father and I on saturday we had a 7.5, 8.75, 9.25 and a 9.75..a great day and bond time with the daddyo. 

All fish were released; and heres a picture of the biggun..


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Wow...nice fish! It's going to be very difficult to top this outing. Congratulations!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

That is friggn' awesome


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

:texasflag Hell Yea!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

To have a day like that is why we are all fishing. Congrats man.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Good job....congrats


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks yall!! Forgot to add, both fish were caught on corkies.
And great picture taking by :myprozac


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

where? with what?


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats. Awesome day. Hope u also bought lotto ticket that day. And also hope u didn't wash your socks underwear ect. 
That's what keeps fishermen going and having dreams. Now u need a 35"Er


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

"Thats beautiful Clark" Nice catch!!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish......makes my boat being in the shop even harder. cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Incredible outing! Way to impress the old man.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

High Fence?, very nice!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Several nice catches. I need to fish with you.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

that is OUTSTANDING

Congrats.. Definately fish of a lifetime for most, but your young so those just might be the fish of the year


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Awesome fish...congrats, I wish you many more.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

WHOOOOOP!!!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

ACbob said:


> WHOOOOOP!!!


THERE IT IS!!!!!!

Drifter


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Brandon for got to mention I was about 100-150 yds away wading and all I could here was him screamin like a baby back $^#%*. I was facing a different direction when he hooked and fought the fish and had no idea what he was hollering about. I pretty much walked on water thinkin he stepped on a ray. None the less it was a really big fish, and a succesful CPR. Sure was a fun day on the water!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome day, congrats


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Whoop!!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats - beautiful fish - I had a day like that over 10 years ago on Calcasieu Lake with a 30", 10# being the biggen of the day also. been looking for over 10 years now to beat it and have never even come close, so treasure that day!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Just simply...WOW


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! That you and your daddy were able to do this together is awesome! May you have many more years of fishing together, regardless of how many you catch.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Freekin' AWESOME!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Brandon,

Standing ovation here, nicely done, and I bet I could here you scream from here on Sabine.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice fish! Congratz


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoop!! Nothing like a knee shaker


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Congrats*

OK, you should give up and walk away. Just move away from the Corkies and go after the state record piggy perch on plastic or something like that.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

That's Sick ! nice catch !


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang. Awesome catches ! 

Even better was it was memories created with your dad.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

hell of a day for sure! nice fish!


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Days like that are what we all dream about, congrats!!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I was planning a work weekend at the ranch, then a friend calls me to go to Port A and chase trout and reds. After looking at these pictures and what my buddy just sent me from G Town...looks like I am going to be chasing fish.

What were you throwing, if you do not mind sharing that information?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

very nice' congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats..there is always a bigger one out there...except for JAWS


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

SShhaweet !!!!

Did you catch it on a Corkie ??????


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## THETexJWP (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish, Blue Fury! Sounds like a day to remember!

By the way, where did you get that Boga Grip float? I've been looking for something exactly like that for mine, as the float on it doesn't have enough buoyancy.

Thanks!
THETexJWP


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OMG !!! Nice trout and picture. You can see the fat rolls on that HOG !!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Tex JWP that float looks like a dog bumper that you can get at academy or other sporting goods store


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Absolute Gorgeous. NIce float on the boga as well .

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Well, I was planning a work weekend at the ranch, then a friend calls me to go to Port A and chase trout and reds. After looking at these pictures and what my buddy just sent me from G Town...looks like I am going to be chasing fish.
> 
> What were you throwing, if you do not mind sharing that information?


both fish were caught on corkies. One on a corky fatboy broken back, and the other a corky devil.

The buoy for the boga is yes, a dog bumper. I wanted to be different


----------



## THETexJWP (May 13, 2009)

*Dog Bumper*



Blue Fury said:


> The buoy for the boga is yes, a dog bumper. I wanted to be different


Thanks bayouboy and Blue Fury! The Dog Bumper float is much cooler looking than the Boga Float I've seen for sale.

Just curious if you've tested it by dropping your Boga down in a swimming pool just to make sure it really does float! Almost found out the hard way that my current float does NOT work. Luckily, was in clear water... :wink:

Thanks again,
THETexJWP


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Great fish. Will that orange thing float your Boga? It looks a little small.
Awesome trout.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

DAM I wish they grew that big here in Florida


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

ol' salt said:


> Great fish. Will that orange thing float your Boga? It looks a little small.
> Awesome trout.


It floats it, the orange dog bumper bobs up and down 2-3" above the surface.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

That is an incredible fish...hoping i join the 30" club some day as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great fish, we were there this past weekend shooting footage for the next TroutSupport.com DVD. There were some hawgs on that flat and we got a couple on camera. 

Congrats on a great fish.


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

What Bay System were ya'll in?


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats on a heck of a fish!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Dearest BFury,

Awesome fish, lifetime moment! One of those pics was slated for the next cover of TSFM, but unfortunately in your enthusiasm, it was shared to the world before hand. You guys please be aware that there is a standing magazine policy, that if a great picture hits the net first, publication use of it is quite diminished. Shame that, but at least we all got to share it anyway. 

Anyway, next time! Come back down Brandon & catch a bigger one, but only if Doc brings his guitar & amp. Now quit being such a Facebook/net queer lol....


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish man! I have been looking for her sisters for a lotta years now!

Gigem


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

whoop!!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

nice troucha B
CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

congrats! a day you'll never forget.


----------



## DerekTX (Mar 17, 2010)

that's awesome, nice trout!

what's with the dog bumper? haha.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh hell, when I saw the subject I thought we were talking about Rainbows.


----------



## Thinwater skinner (Aug 24, 2009)

Man what a fish!!! I think the smile on the fisherman is almost as big as the fish in hand? WTG....


----------

